#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Chemical Process by Smith. Solution Manual?

## Teo Ky

Does anyone have the solution manual for the following book?

1. Chemical process: Design and Integration by smith
2. Product and process design principles by Seider



THANK in advance TTSee More: Chemical Process by Smith. Solution Manual?

----------


## Fmofrad

ی  Chemical Process Design ی ی 
ی  ی ی
ӁӐ

----------


## Fmofrad

ی 
 Chemical Process Design 

 Robin M.Smith
   ی ی  ی ی 
ی  ی ی
ӁӐ

----------

